# gardner/tree feller/villamartin area..



## Steveyh (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all,
im new to the area and was wondering if any fellow members know of any gardeners / tree fellers in the villamartin area,i have 2 big pine like trees that need to come down,and be taken away ??

Also if anyone knows where can i buy a wooden garden / storage shed from ..??
any infos appreciated...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steveyh said:


> Hi all,
> im new to the area and was wondering if any fellow members know of any gardeners / tree fellers in the villamartin area,i have 2 big pine like trees that need to come down,and be taken away ??
> 
> Also if anyone knows where can i buy a wooden garden / storage shed from ..??
> any infos appreciated...


you need to be careful about taking trees down - it's best to check with the Ayuntamiento first 

I looked in the paginas amarillas & was surprised to only come up with 3 gardening companies

storage sheds & so on are usually to be found in any Brico type place


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes.....always check and get permission before taking any tree down. I believe you can be fined quite heavily if you go ahead without consent, in some areas. 
I believe the authorities (I'm not good at "tongue twisters"!) may allow trees to come down if others are planted to replace them, on the same parcela. 
Good luck with it !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pavlo said:


> Yes.....always check and get permission before taking any tree down. I believe you can be fined quite heavily if you go ahead without consent, in some areas.
> I believe the authorities (I'm not good at "tongue twisters"!) may allow trees to come down if others are planted to replace them, on the same parcela.
> Good luck with it !


you mean _ayuntamiento_??

a lot of people get _stuck_ on that one................

I didn't know about the re-planting - interesting..


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you mean _ayuntamiento_??
> 
> a lot of people get _stuck_ on that one................
> 
> I didn't know about the re-planting - interesting..


That's the one, and don't ask me to pronounce that on Monday !

When we did our landscaping we were told how many trees we had to plant.
So of course we did just that. :flypig:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pavlo said:


> That's the one, and don't ask me to pronounce that on Monday !
> 
> When we did our landscaping we were told how many trees we had to plant.
> So of course we did just that. :flypig:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

This thread reminds me of the story of the 2 unemployed Irishmen walking along a country lane. 

They see a sign saying 'TREE FELLERS WANTED'.

Mick turns to Paddy and says 'Bejesus Paddy - what a shame there are only two of us"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> This thread reminds me of the story of the 2 unemployed Irishmen walking along a country lane.
> 
> They see a sign saying 'TREE FELLERS WANTED'.
> 
> Mick turns to Paddy and says 'Bejesus Paddy - what a shame there are only two of us"


_someone_ had to


I managed to restrain myself..............


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

So did I..........and thought better of it !


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

The old ones are the best ones......so they say.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I just couldn't resist. I was having a silly few minutes.


----------

